# closed



## wirehead (Apr 30, 2020)

nooks closed everyone, sorry for those who didn't get to sell. TYSM everyone!


----------



## toenuki (Apr 30, 2020)

Me please! I have nmt to offer but I'll need to make 2 trips just to get them

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020


i could provide bells though, which would be easier


----------



## wirehead (Apr 30, 2020)

Howdy, my turnips are at 578! please reply to this thread and I will pm dodocode to a couple of people at a time. Tips are not required but would be greatly appreciated since I didn't buy any turnips this week. Multiple trips are okay, but let me know in your response to this thread so I can plan for it.

If you have something you would like to offer for "priority admission" let me know in your reply as well (like rare furniture DIYs NMT IGB etc) but that's totally optional.

Please leave me a rating!!!

I'm wearing the blue wizard outfit, Saharah is here also! I have them trapped in the main area.

NEW RULE: DONT USE AIRPORT I WILL KICK EVERYONE OUT AT ONCE SO WE ONLY HAVE ONE LOADING SCREEN
(THIS RULE ONLY APPLIES IF MORE THEN ONE PERSON IS AT THE ISLAND AT A TIME)


----------



## twins (Apr 30, 2020)

I can tip 5 Saharah tickets!  

I'd love to come!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd like to come by and sell turnips!


----------



## Happy-Toast (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to sell please


----------



## Mistreil (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd like to come! 'w')b Will leave a tip (er.. like 2 stacks of bells after I sell my turnips?)


----------



## PeachyLuxe (Apr 30, 2020)

hi, would like to sell pls 

edit: will tip of course


----------



## SeboSan (Apr 30, 2020)

I would like to come I can tip diys


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 30, 2020)

Edit: nevermind, don't feel comfortable not leaving via Airport, game can get kinda wonky if kicked off, etc.


----------



## ataraxy (Apr 30, 2020)

Would love to stop by and happy to tip IGB


----------



## fuzzynumber9 (Apr 30, 2020)

if you are still available for this I'd love to come by as well


----------



## wirehead (Apr 30, 2020)

bump! i just send out the newest dodocode!


----------



## StarryTumble (Apr 30, 2020)

If you are available still I would like to stop by! Can tip you for your time!


----------



## moosegoose (Apr 30, 2020)

wirehead said:


> Howdy, my turnips are at 578! please reply to this thread and I will pm dodocode to a couple of people at a time. Tips are not required but would be greatly appreciated since I didn't buy any turnips this week. Multiple trips are okay, but let me know in your response to this thread so I can plan for it.
> 
> If you have something you would like to offer for "priority admission" let me know in your reply as well (like rare furniture DIYs NMT IGB etc) but that's totally optional.
> 
> ...



hiya! can I swing by and sell my 'nips? thanks!!


----------



## Mioboi (Apr 30, 2020)

hi! i'd like to come over whenever youre next available. not sure what you'd like but i could definitely tip!


----------



## wirehead (Apr 30, 2020)

BUMP! OPEN!


----------



## wirehead (Apr 30, 2020)

bump! open!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 30, 2020)

Can i come over?


----------



## Jz_Lazy (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi could I come sell my turnips Please?


----------



## Aeris (Apr 30, 2020)

I know it's a long shot, but if you're still open and your shops still buying turnips, I'd love to make multiple trips with 400k bell tips per trip. =)


----------



## Jeki (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello can i come?


----------



## wirehead (Apr 30, 2020)

Bump! im re opening!


----------



## Aeris (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd still love to stop by/my offer still stands if you're interested. =) RL has grown busy so I'd like to get rid of them asap rather than risk it.


----------



## wirehead (Apr 30, 2020)

Aeris said:


> I'd still love to stop by/my offer still stands if you're interested. =) RL has grown busy so I'd like to get rid of them asap rather than risk it.


i pmed you


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 30, 2020)

May I please come?


----------



## Nudders (May 1, 2020)

Hi i have 2 accounts whom need to come and sell turnips. Will tip in NMTs


----------



## Rifterr (May 1, 2020)

Still open?

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020

Still open? Willing to tip $99k bells


----------



## kyra bear (May 1, 2020)

Hi are you still open? Can I come and sell turnips. Will leave tips thank you!!


----------



## Miiko (May 1, 2020)

If you're still accepting visitors, I'd love to come sell! If possible I'd like to make multiple trips, I'll tip in bells, but is there anything else you'd be looking for that I can bring for you?


----------



## Toci (May 1, 2020)

Hello! Is your island still open?


----------



## Aeris (May 1, 2020)

Thank you again so much! =) A family member needed me to dog house-sit all of a sudden for 11 days so I went from being able to leisurely join queues now and again to suddenly relatively little time and almost no access to resources to find sellers. I hope you got plenty of nice tips! =)


----------

